# animal swap meets or auctions in wisconsin?



## flemish lops (Apr 18, 2011)

Does anyone knows of any animal swap meets or animal auctions that are in Wisconsin?
We enjoy going to them to buy and sell some animals but we are having a tough time finding some.


----------



## Bimpnottin (Apr 18, 2011)

Where are you located in WI?  I'm NE of Green Bay and can keep watch for you.


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 21, 2011)

We are located in central wisconsin (Rosholt). Gas prices are getting really high so we try to go to animal swap meets, auctions, or shows that are not too far away.
 Thanks


----------



## flemish lops (May 3, 2011)

No one knows of any small animal swaps or auctions in wisconsin?


----------



## Bimpnottin (May 4, 2011)

There is one in Shawano at the Fairgrounds on May 21st from 7 or 8 until 1.  Only one I've seen. sorry.


----------



## flemish lops (May 9, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the info.


----------

